# Join me in some "whine"? (Waiting for the Fires to arrive!)



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

(Spoken in an Andy Rooney voice.....)  Did you ever notice how time slows proportionate to how badly you want something you're waiting for?  I have.

I am NOT a patient person and the wait for my Kindle Fire is making me crazy.  I hate to wish my life away, but this week is taking forever!

How about the rest of you?  Is your week dragging?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hardly...very busy!!!!  I think delivery day will drag though.

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree, it's terrible!  Why won't Amazon ship sooner!  I'm sure they've got enough Fires to ship to the early orderers!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

My week is already going by to fast


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Not dragging at all - but I am antsy since I have noticed that Amazon frequently beats the confirmation dates on a lot of my purchases.  Knowing that the Fire is coming next week makes it a bit easier to wait for the Touch the following week.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh, sure.  Just rub it in that Amazon loves you best!  Those of us who ordered a REAL Kindle are having to wait even longer.  

Harrumph!

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> (Spoken in an Andy Rooney voice.....) Did you ever notice how time slows proportionate to how badly you want something you're waiting for? I have.
> 
> I am NOT a patient person and the wait for my Kindle Fire is making me crazy. I hate to wish my life away, but this week is taking forever!
> 
> How about the rest of you? Is your week dragging?


I'm right there with you! I'm not patient at all! I can't wait for it to be next week already! 

Nicole


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm waiting for the Asus Transformer Prime; and if todays rumors are right, it's being moved off a month til Dec to get ICS instead of Honeycomb OS...

I envy you the week only wait


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey all,

Expanding on the thread's title, how is everyone coping with the wait till the Kindle Fire launches? Please do share your strategies on how you overcome this, i'm honestly starting to get beyond the point of impatient and boy is it reflecting!  Just seeing the adverts alone unsettles me lol!


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Flechette said:


> I'm waiting for the Asus Transformer Prime; and if todays rumors are right, it's being moved off a month til Dec to get ICS instead of Honeycomb OS...
> 
> I envy you the week only wait


Oh, but your wait will be worth it... that is a bit of righteous looking kit.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is why I haven't ordered one yet.  I hate waiting on pre-orders.  I might even wait until after the New Year to buy one, if I can keep from being enabled by you all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Merging a couple threads about anxiously waiting for the Fires...thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Time for this again:


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Arrgggh!!! The wait is driving me crazy!! I've even changed my shipping speed to 1-day. I keep checking my bank account to see if the $199 has been charged yet!!! This is the first time I've actually hoped that money is taken OUT of my account!!


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

i keep checking my devices to see if I have a serial number for my fire yet, so far no dice   come on amazon, I"m on break from school this week..........


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Tomorrow is my Birthday & I almost forgot, but I did not forget the shipping countdown to the Fire. I have it bad. I hve the desire to wirte, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 delivery day or as a member said here, National Commerce Day.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

teralpar said:


> Arrgggh!!! The wait is driving me crazy!! I've even changed my shipping speed to 1-day. I keep checking my bank account to see if the $199 has been charged yet!!! This is the first time I've actually hoped that money is taken OUT of my account!!


LOL! I know what you mean. Although I do hope they wait until Thursday, which is when my paycheck will be direct deposited to my bank. I also keep checking Amazon to see if Brighid has a serial number yet.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

/sigh

I just had a charge for $203.98 show up on my credit card.  My first thought was "ooh, there is my Fire!!!!!!".  Then I realized the math was wrong and the Fire should only be $202.99, and it was just my trip to the grocery store.  I'm pretty sure I've never been that thrilled to see a charge for groceries before, even momentarily...

This last few days until release is going to be LONG.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm wondering if I should cancel the cruise I'm going on next week, so I can be here to get my Fire!!

Ok, maybe I'm not really thinking about canceling, but I AM afraid my Fire will get lonely here without me!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'm dying over here! Especially after today's announcement even though I knew Amazon would hook it up all along! I'm extremely busy with work and my days always fly by but somehow, I still find adequate time to obsess over my Fire and it's impending arrival.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Susan J said:


> Not dragging at all - but I am antsy since I have noticed that Amazon frequently beats the confirmation dates on a lot of my purchases. Knowing that the Fire is coming next week makes it a bit easier to wait for the Touch the following week.


Ditto!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, now I'm ready for the Fires to be shipped. Got the gift card I've been waiting for, applied it to my purchase, huge savings!!  But I won't have much time until next week anyway...

Played with the Nook tablet yesterday in a Books a Million store.  I was surprised how heavy it was, and isn't it supposed to be a once or two lighter than the Fire?

Betsy


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, now I'm ready for the Fires to be shipped. Got the gift card I've been waiting for, applied it to my purchase, huge savings!!  But I won't have much time until next week anyway...
> 
> Betsy


Oh, you could find the time. Who needs sleep anyway....way overrated.

I keep haunting the board waiting to see someone post that they got the notice their Fire is preparing to ship/shipping soon. Those of you who ordered the day it was rolled out should get your notification before I do since I didn't order until 10/21. My delivery day is still 11/16, though so it shouldn't be long after that I'm notified.............I hope!


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Played with the Nook tablet yesterday in a Books a Million store. I was surprised how heavy it was, and isn't it supposed to be a once or two lighter than the Fire?
> 
> Betsy


I didn't know the Nook Tablets were available to "play with" in stores already??


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not usually like this, but I'm getting a bit squirrely waiting.  I generously?/foolishly? passed my Kindle on to my DH and feel lost without it.  Tom Petty is right when he says the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

teralpar said:


> I didn't know the Nook Tablets were available to "play with" in stores already??


OK...I'm not really familiar with the Nooks, it was on a table with the sign "Nook Tablet" $249 with the $249 crossed out and $199 added. But there was no one to ask...off to look at the pictures online...maybe it was a Nook Color? Checking....

EDIT: It looks like the Nook tablet is silvery on the bezel, but the Nook Color is dark and they otherwise look very similar? Seems like this one might have been dark colored....so maybe it was a Nook Color. I didn't spend much time with it as we were on our way to meet friends for dinner and a movie.

Betsy


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK...I'm not really familiar with the Nooks, it was on a table with the sign "Nook Tablet" $249 with the $249 crossed out and $199. But there was no one to ask...off to look at the pictures online...maybe it was a Nook Color? Checking....
> 
> Betsy


Mostly likely that was the Nook Color...that's why it felt so "heavy."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sherlock said:


> Oh, you could find the time. _Who needs sleep anyway._...way overrated.


Well, I do.  not saying I wouldn't play with it, just that I wouldn't have much time. I've got enough going on that I'd rather it come when I'll have the time to play with it... But I'm looking forward to it getting here! And delivery day I'll be a maniac, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm having dreams about the Fire now-- or, rather, nightmares that everyone on KB was playing with their Fires, but my boss followed me home & made me work? It's clear that I'm losing my mind, and there is only one cure...


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

krm0789 said:


> It's clear that I'm losing my mind, and there is only one cure...


Try to remember where you left it because it's hard to play with your Fire with a strait jacket on. Nose might work, but it'll smear it up something fierce. LOL


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I actually had a dream last night that the Fire arrived and I was downloading Apps on it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Played with the Nook tablet yesterday in a Books a Million store. I was surprised how heavy it was, and isn't it supposed to be a once or two lighter than the Fire?





teralpar said:


> I didn't know the Nook Tablets were available to "play with" in stores already??


I think, Betsy, you might have been playing with the nook Color. . .which is sort of a tablet. The new one they're calling a tablet is supposed to be lighter, I believe.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

krm0789 said:


> I'm having dreams about the Fire now-- or, rather, nightmares that everyone on KB was playing with their Fires, but my boss followed me home & made me work? It's clear that I'm losing my mind, and there is only one cure...


More cowbell! 

Couldn't help myself...


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one going nuts, waiting for Fire Day to arrive.  I keep staring at the calendar and the clock, as if that will make the days go by quicker.  The worst part will be once the delivery comes and I have to leave the box alone until I can go home from work.  Temptation may do me in...after all, I'm sure it will need to charge or something before I can properly enjoy it!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Well up until today I was all right because I had a book to read that I had been waiting for forever... 
Now I can't sit still!! OMG! Patience is not my thing!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

This weekend will be torture.  The whole time I'll be like: "If I had the Fire I'd be able to play with it a lot!"  I'm sure Amazon already has a lot of them; why not just ship them out!  They've already even updated their App store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think, Betsy, you might have been playing with the nook Color. . .which is sort of a tablet. The new one they're calling a tablet is supposed to be lighter, I believe.


Yeah, that's what I decided after reading up on them both....I haven't sought out much info on the Nooks...

I'm looking forward to the Fire, but I've got so many toys, I think I'll be able to stay occupied until it gets here...

Betsy


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm trying to be pt. Have been surfing Oberon and Decal Girl, but that just makes me want Brighid worse! I bet with the ramp up of accessories and apps and press releases over the past 24-48 hours they'll start shipping over the weekend. Any reps from Amazon on here? Are you reading this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't believe anyone will get their Fires before the 15th, unless there's some huge mistake on someone's part. Amazon has too many agreements with the various brick-and-mortar stores that are going to be carrying the Fires.  If I get it on the 15th, instead of the 16th that I originally agreed to when I purchased and paid for one day shipping, I'll be happy.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm already jumping up when my Mac "dings" (e-mail).   Maybe from Amazon -- shipping early??


----------

